# Painting a new garage door



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

factory white.
3 months old
customer wants a better match to exterior trim.

any suggestions, or experiences you might care to share.

ya, hire a professional, ha-ha

serious question though

thinking about mooreglo softgloss


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> any suggestions, or experiences you might care to share.


I see that you have 40+ post, you must be some kind of painter. Paint the phucking thing. What else is there to be said?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

timhag said:


> I see that you have 40+ post, you must be some kind of painter. Paint the phucking thing. What else is there to be said?


It's not even as near a simple as you think. You should check a few recent threads on the cost and products to paint these things.

Pat


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> It's not even as near a simple as you think. You should check a few recent threads on the cost and products to paint these things.
> 
> Pat


 factory white.
3 months old
customer wants a better match to exterior trim.

C'mon dude!!!!!


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

timhag said:


> I see that you have 40+ post, you must be some kind of painter. Paint the phucking thing. What else is there to be said?


 i hear you.

thats what i plan to do

never painted one before, always better to ask than regret

just want to make sure the paint sticks

moore spec says 40 degrees @ application

how critical is the 24hr temp?

Do i need to prime?


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

like pat says, i am afraid i am missing something.

i just want it to stick
i dont know if i can just paint over the factory w/ the finish paint, or follow the spec that calls for prime.

thanks for the help

i have looked at other posts, just not clear to me


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> i hear you.
> 
> thats what i plan to do
> 
> ...


Wipe down with Mineral Spirits, you should be fine to do whatever you want.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

They come from the factory with auto wax on them. You have to remove that, well, you should remove it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> They come from the factory with auto wax on them. You have to remove that, well, you should remove it.


 Wipe down with Mineral Spirits


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Tim, check this out!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> They come from the factory with auto wax on them. You have to remove that, well, you should remove it.


Jack I have never seen anyone mess with anything other than dusting them off.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Hey Tim, check this out!


It was only a matter of time....... :whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

RCP said:


> Hey Tim, check this out!


Crazy stuff Chris, over garage doors?????? Am I missing something?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Crazy huh! Did you read all 253 posts?!:blink:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

RCP said:


> Crazy huh! Did you read all 253 posts?!:blink:


 Hell no, read the first three pages of the pissing contest over pricing and then skipped to the last page.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

By the way, welcome back Tim.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

timhag said:


> Hell no, read the first three pages of the pissing contest over pricing and then skipped to the last page.


I'm with Tim on this if you have a problem with something as simple as this you need to go back to school.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I'm with Tim on this if you have a problem with something as simple as this you need to go back to school.


First time you ever got my back on my thoughts John. :notworthy: We have matured :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

DeanV said:


> By the way, welcome back Tim.


Thanks Dean!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

theres big money in painting those doors haha


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> They come from the factory with auto wax on them. You have to remove that, well, you should remove it.


I have never encountered this, around here most garage doors are built onsite and they do not have wax on them


johnpaint said:


> Jack I have never seen anyone mess with anything other than dusting them off.


Ditto


timhag said:


> Hell no, read the first three pages of the pissing contest over pricing and then skipped to the last page.


Then you missed all my words of wisdom in the middle. :jester:


To the OP: Scuff sand and wipe it down then paint it with your favorite high grade acrylic exterior paint. Then get paid and bask in your easy money while selling all the neighbors to get theirs done as well.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I would use stripper, followed by an acid bath. Or was that take acid and find a stripper? 

This horse is officially beaten to death.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

It's a garage door for ph sakes. Paint it with your favorite acrylic matched to your color of choice.

This thread should be locked down.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So should many others, some are sincere about their questions though. 
Breakthrough is a great product. So is SW's Sologloss. I wouldn't use mineral spirit though. I use lacquer thinner, it hotter and burns off faster, jmo, although I don't use solvent paints anymore. A prime coat cant hurt but is not needed if your using a quality paint. Good luck.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I would use stripper, followed by an acid bath. Or was that take acid and find a stripper?
> 
> This horse is officially beaten to death.


I never had an acid bath that would be kind of hard on the roids.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I have never encountered this, around here most garage doors are built onsite and they do not have wax on them


I've had issue with that. They apply it for storage reasons, don't know why beyound that. But they do do it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Also sometimes there is a oil residue from the machinery


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've had issue with that. They apply it for storage reasons, don't know why beyound that. But they do do it.


I never inquired why they wax them other than in the directions for painting them just states they come prewaxed with auto wax. I assume because its metal and it sits outside to be weathered.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> It's not even as near a simple as you think. You should check a few recent threads on the cost and products to paint these things.
> 
> Pat


 LMFAO :thumbup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

RCP said:


> Hey Tim, check this out!


That thread should be condemned to the bowels of the Internet for no one to ever read again! Haha!


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*Garage door*

An old guy showed me a trick a few years ago and no kidding it works. You take Penetrol (yes the oil additive) and put it on a rag and wipe the metal door down (we also did this wil gutters). You then let it almost dry (like 30 min depending on weather) right when it's sortof tacky and sort of solid you paint or spray the door, whichever you prefer. The Penetrol sort of acts as a primer and helps the paint flow reguardless of it being a waterborne product. I'm not joking this really works I do it all the time, but you have to let the Penetrol almost completely dry. :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

briancreary said:


> An old guy showed me a trick a few years ago and no kidding it works. You take Penetrol (yes the oil additive) and put it on a rag and wipe the metal door down (we also did this wil gutters). You then let it almost dry (like 30 min depending on weather) right when it's sortof tacky and sort of solid you paint or spray the door, whichever you prefer. The Penetrol sort of acts as a primer and helps the paint flow reguardless of it being a waterborne product. I'm not joking this really works I do it all the time, but you have to let the Penetrol almost completely dry. :thumbup:


thanks but no thanks


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

briancreary said:


> An old guy showed me a trick a few years ago and no kidding it works. You take Penetrol (yes the oil additive) and put it on a rag and wipe the metal door down (we also did this wil gutters). You then let it almost dry (like 30 min depending on weather) right when it's sortof tacky and sort of solid you paint or spray the door, whichever you prefer. The Penetrol sort of acts as a primer and helps the paint flow reguardless of it being a waterborne product. I'm not joking this really works I do it all the time, but you have to let the Penetrol almost completely dry. :thumbup:


This is what Penetrol looks like when applied heavy and left to dry. Its plastic-like, flexible. Its a great product to apply to things you dont want to rust like bolts, nuts etc.

Im not sure I'd try that method of painting tho


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*Penetrol*

Yeah I mean everyone has their thing. I really don't use many of these "tricks," but this is one that I use and hasn't ever bit me *knocks on wood*. I've been using it four or five years with good success. I guess if someone wanted to try it they should practice on something metal they don't really care about first and see how it works for them.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> factory white.
> 3 months old
> customer wants a better match to exterior trim.
> 
> ...


Make sure the door is clean. Mask around the door properly. Get a gallon or two of a latex dtm paint from whatever store. Spray it with a small tip. If it is a nice day, it should be one of the easiest jobs of your life.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Crazy huh! Did you read all 253 posts?!:blink:


I didn't read your link but I am assuming its the great Pinnacle thread!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I didn't read your link but I am assuming its the great Pinnacle thread!


lol classic, nope a more recent one.


----------

